

LucidDB - paraschopra
http://www.luciddb.org/

======
justin_vanw
"LucidDB is the first and only open-source RDBMS purpose-built entirely for
data warehousing and business intelligence. It is based on architectural
cornerstones such as column-store, bitmap indexing, hash join/aggregation, and
page-level multiversioning. Most database systems (both proprietary and open-
source) start life with a focus on transaction processing capabilities, then
get analytical capabilities bolted on as an afterthought (if at all). By
contrast, every component of LucidDB was designed with the requirements of
flexible, high-performance data integration and sophisticated query processing
in mind. Moreover, comprehensiveness within the focused scope of its
architecture means simplicity for the user: no DBA required."

Unintentional hilarity is hilarious.

~~~
mattculbreth
What's hilarious about this?

~~~
evdawg
_It is based on architectural cornerstones such as column-store, bitmap
indexing, hash join/aggregation, and page-level multiversioning_

Meanwhile... _no DBA required_. Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.

------
jsichi
Well, since I wrote that blurb on the luciddb website, and this ycombinator
article has given a nice bounce in website hits, I guess I should respond. :)

So evdawg, I'm curious: what is it about those features that makes you think
they require a DBA? Since I was chief architect at LucidEra through the end of
last year, I can tell you that we ran many many LucidDB instances with no DBA
at all, just well-designed applications (of high complexity) and automatic
management frameworks. The netops team never had to mess with LucidDB; they
just kept the servers running.

From the MonetDB website: "MonetDB is a open-source database system for high-
performance applications in data mining, OLAP, GIS, XML Query, text and
multimedia retrieval." I'd call that multipurpose.

Anyway, one day I should come up with a less inflated blurb, but hey, I'd
rather be working on the code.

JVS

~~~
pradocchia
Is there a side-by-side technical comparison of LucidDB vs the other column
stores, like MonetDB, Infobright, Vertica and Sybase IQ? I assume there are
some design and implementation differences, it's just not clear to me what
they are.

~~~
jsichi
MonetDB: designed for super-fast in-memory execution via vector operators;
tends to thrash once you go beyond what can fit in memory since the algorithms
aren't designed for that. X100 is supposed to address that but no one has seen
it yet.

LucidDB: optimized for the case where your data does not fit in memory.
Supports a lot of additional ETL-related stuff like upsert, Java row-level
transformations, foreign data extraction, warehouse labels, hot backup.

Infobright: don't really know; their community edition is intentionally
limited (e.g. doesn't support DML). Slightly smoother transition if you are
already a MySQL shop.

Vertica: clustered, optimized for taking advantage of multi-sorted
materializations, pricey (OK, the last one is non-technical).

Sybase IQ: don't know.

~~~
pradocchia
Thanks! I like the ETL facility. Does LucidDB need any help?

~~~
jsichi
Always...

